# Some guidance Please



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

I was told that his trainer doesn't doesn't want to start working with him until he is 1 year old. What do you guys think of that?


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Not until a year? what kind of training?


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Hunt training


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Training usually starts day 1 - core obedience (recall, sit, down, stay, etc) in addition to house manners are the foundation for all training. Some of the 'traditional' training methods don't really begin until a dog is 6 months old but that is more due to needing some emotional and physical maturity to handle corrections.

What type of training does your trainer wait for a year on? And why would your trainer want to work with a dog that has missed some many opportunities to learn how to learn?


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

He already has all of his basic obedience and I am now working on distance and length of time. He can do long marks with a live bird or bumpers and short retrievers in the water. These are things I picked up from watching Videos.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Now I have heard with hunt training you want to start them very early. I had my first private when my Filly was just 11 weeks old! Was going to post a picture of her with her first live pigeon with this post, but it magicly disapeared from 2 of my Facebook albums


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Get another trainer. 
I started Gunner at 9 weeks. Previous dogs all before 6 mos. Find a puppy program. Bill Hillman's or Lardy has one. Follow it closely


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

Radarsdad said:


> Get another trainer.
> I started Gunner at 9 weeks. Previous dogs all before 6 mos. Find a puppy program.... Follow it closely


 







 
Check out the Smartwork Puppy Program. I think you'll like it. Training begins as soon as you bring your pup home.

EvanG


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

http://www.bowwowflix.com/instructor.php?id=348I met with the trainer once and she went over the things she wanted him to know before he starts the more intense training like force fetch. So far he knows sit and down till released, "here" to the from and to the left side, heel, "give," "leave it," and fetch/bring it . He has also been introduced to feathers and live pigeons and can do long marks on land and short ones in the water. We started training the first week we got him which was at 8 weeks. 

I have started watching the Mike Lardy, but it got pretty advance pretty quick. Jackie Mertens Sound Beginning Retriever Training seemed to really fit us right now. I haven't bought Evan Graham's videos yet.......trying to use what I've got. These videos are pricey. 

So it's not that he hasn't been worked on, I'm just unsure about starting the more formal training still he is 1.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Who is your trainer (you can PM me if you'd like). I like Doug Shade in Portland. He has a wealth of knowledge and is very good with Goldens. 

As far as videos go, yes they are expensive. Check out BowWowFlix.com It's just like Netflix only with dog videos!


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Finish up the Jackie Mertens but be sure he is solid with it. Last dog was Mertens straight into Lardy.
Different approach this time Hillman Puppy and Hillman Fetch and then to Lardy. Whatever you choose be careful about mixing and matching. If you start one finish with it. Each one has it's own progression and they build on each step.


----------



## EvanG (Apr 26, 2008)

HoloBaby said:


> I haven't bought *Evan Graham's* videos yet.......trying to use what I've got. These videos are pricey.


I set my program up so that the trainer can get individual videos at about $25 each as they're needed. That's less than an average trip to Pet Smart by far for most folks.


HoloBaby said:


> So it's not that he hasn't been worked on, I'm just unsure about starting the more formal training still he is 1.


Training usually becomes formalized starting @ around 6 months. Standard obedience commands become formalized first - beginning with "Here" in my system.

EvanG


----------



## HoloBaby (Mar 30, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of Autumn Retrievers run by Tom Quarles and Katie Seitz Quarles of Arlington, WA?

I just joined a local retriever club, but they aren't have an even for another month.


----------

